# What if you could see everyone else's dreams? DREAM STUDENT (Dream Series bk 1)



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

I hope I'm doing this right...





> *What would you do if you could see other people's dreams? If you could watch their hidden fantasies and uncover their deepest, darkest secrets...without them ever knowing?*
> 
> Sara Barnes is about to find out. She thought that all she had to worry about was final exams, Christmas shopping and deciding whether she likes the cute freshman in the next dorm who's got a crush on her.
> 
> ...


The whole series is out now, all on Kindle...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

starkllr--

Welcome to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Dream Student is going to be FREE! on Kindle this coming Tuesday and Wednesday, April 2-3. It's definitely worth a look - nothing but great reviews, including 3 stars from the Paranormal Romance Guild (http://http://www.paranormalromanceguild.com/reviewsjjdibenedet.htm).

Check out the book at: http://www.amazon.com/Dream-Student-Dreams-book-ebook/dp/B00BW3FPF4/ref=la_B00BW6L9GK_1_3_title_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1364757282&sr=1-3


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Starting today, Dream Student will be on sale for $0.99 on Kindle! Check it out: http://www.amazon.com/Dream-Student-Dreams-J-J-DiBenedetto/dp/1482716275/ref=la_B00BW6L9GK_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369749120&sr=1-1


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Dream Student is still on sale for $0.99, and it's rocketed up the Kindle charts - it's #3 in the Metaphysical Fiction category, and in the top 100 in Romance - College and New Adult!


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Dream Student is now available as an audiobook

The narrator did an amazing job and really brought the book to life - please check it out!


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

The good reviews just keep coming in - check it out for yourself!

And also, if you like, check out a ten minute sample of the audiobook:

http://www.writingdreams.net/?p=800


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

DREAM STUDENT is on sale for $0.99! Take a look! http://getBook.at/DreamStudent


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Check out the brand-new cover!


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

"Dream Student" is on sale - just $0.99 for an introduction to the Dream Series...

What if you could see everyone else's dreams?  Sara Barnes is about to find out, and she's going to learn that it's more of a curse than a gift...


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

I've got a free ebook (or audiobook - winner's choice!) copy to give away of "Dream Student" - I'll pick from anyone who comments on this thread in the next 24 hours!


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Nobody responded last week, but why not try again...ask me a question about the book, tell me if you like the new cover, tell me I need to get a haircut, whatever...reply here and I'll give away a copy (ebook or audiobook) of "Dream Student" to a random commentor - I'll give it until 5 PM Friday...


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

With the next book in this series coming out in just three weeks, what better time to take a look at the previous books in the Dream Series...?


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Dream Student is at #22 in it's category on the Kindle Store - take a look and maybe you'll want to download and bump it into the top twenty...


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

DREAM STUDENT is in the top 20 in its category, and I'm hoping to keep it there - why not take a look...it's only $0.99!


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey!  The big launch of book #7 is Friday - but today's a great day to catch up with the earlier books in the series...


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

There's a Goodreads group to discuss all the Dream Series books - take a look!

https://www.goodreads.com/group/show/135066-ask-j-j-dibenedetto


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

DREAM STUDENT is on sale this week - only $0.99!


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Hop on over to my website at http://www.writingdreams.net and sign up for my newsletter (leave me a comment on the most recent post, today, June 20th), and you'll get a free ebook copy of one of my Dream Series books. How can you beat that?


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

DREAM STUDENT is the Ereader News Today Book of the Day today - AND, it's on sale for just $0.99 - take a look!


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Now FREE on Kindle!  (and B&N, apple, etc)


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Take a look - it's still FREE on Kindle!


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey, if you haven't taken a look at DREAM STUDENT yet, it's still FREE!


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

It's still FREE on Amazon (and other marketplaces, too!)

And also, for fans of the Dream Series books, I've got a special bonus - two new short stories in the series up at my website:

http://writingdreams.net/?p=2746

and

http://writingdreams.net/?p=2699


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Still free - Kindle Bestseller - check it out!


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

DREAM STUDENT is still free on Kindle, and also, the italian translation has just been released!


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Watch the video book trailer!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrwSz7Nw4F8&list=PLdLeszUG-JujXfj2uPS692TsIm1dfAlWl&index=1


----------

